# DUBAI | Montrose Apartments Complex by Damac & Deyaar | 70m x3 | 19 fl x3 | Prep



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.thenational.ae/business/property/hotel-apartments-lure-dubais-big-developers-deyaar-and-damac

New three towers to form a new little residential complex in Dubai, called Montrose. They're designed by Damac and Deyaar.
The apartments' sales are going to start on Saturday 6th September 2014.

*LOCATION*: Dubai
*HEIGHT*: Tower 1,2,3: 70m
*FLOORS*: Tower 1,2,3: 19 fl
*USE*: Hotel Apartments
*CONSTRUCTION START*: 2015
*CONSTRUCTION END*: 2016
*STATUS*: Preparation
*SOURCE*: The National


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

Woow really a beautiful complex! Congratulations to Dubai!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

vegetation as shown in the picture doesn't grow in Dubai, it grows in Germany!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

From the guy posting it I thought it was in Seoul. I didn't read the title :lol:

I think it would have actually looked nicer if they used a desert scene for the renders instead of those willows.


----------

